# Pokemon Capture Challenge



## Nikora Kurosaka (Sep 21, 2013)

(If this isnt the right forum thread, feel free to tell me)

  This forum thread is to challenge you to see how many Pokemon you can grab in the time limit. 

The rules are simple:

1) Tell me what game you'll use for the challenge

2) I'll post the # of days you'll have to capture as you can.

3) After the deadline hits, everyone participating must post the # of Pokemon they caught.

The top 3 trainers will recieve a random prize from my PS3's HDD (which is where my posts will come from for a while).

I'll be posting different challenges based on each Pokemon game's particular Pokemon apperance factors, so keep an eye out for them!

Gotta Catch 'Em All!!
Ichigo Hitake

[SIGPIC][/SIGPIC]


----------

